
Hydroxychloroquine in vitro against SARS-CoV-2 [abstract] - nico_h
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/32150618
======
nico_h
the “background” says that “ Currently, there is no evidence to support the
use of hydroxychloroquine in SARS-CoV-2 infection.” but the results and
conclusion are :

RESULTS: Hydroxychloroquine (EC50=0.72 μM) was found to be more potent than
chloroquine (EC50=5.47 μM) in vitro. Based on PBPK models results, a loading
dose of 400 mg twice daily of hydroxychloroquine sulfate given orally,
followed by a maintenance dose of 200 mg given twice daily for 4 days is
recommended for SARS-CoV-2 infection, as it reached three times the potency of
chloroquine phosphate when given 500 mg twice daily 5 days in advance.

CONCLUSIONS: Hydroxychloroquine was found to be more potent than chloroquine
to inhibit SARS-CoV-2 in vitro.“

can someone make sense of this?

~~~
rolph
this is an in vitro [in glassware] study of prophylaxis of cultured monkey
kidney cells

>RESULTS: Hydroxychloroquine (EC50=0.72 μM) was found to be more potent than
chloroquine (EC50=5.47 μM) in vitro.<

EC50 is the effective concentration 50%, this means the dose that yields the
desired effect in 50% of the subjects/individuals, cells,etc

\------------------------------------------------------

>Based on PBPK models results, a loading dose of 400 mg twice daily of
hydroxychloroquine sulfate given orally, followed by a maintenance dose of 200
mg given twice daily for 4 days is recommended for SARS-CoV-2 infection, as it
reached three times the potency of chloroquine phosphate when given 500 mg
twice daily 5 days in advance.<

this is saying that comparing the EC50 to a pharmaco-kinetic model suggests an
oral dosage regime that will produce the EC in blood plasma that was observed
to be effective

\--------------------------------------------------------

>CONCLUSIONS: Hydroxychloroquine was found to be more potent than chloroquine
to inhibit SARS-CoV-2 in vitro.“<

the lower EC50 of Hydroxychloroquine leads to a 3fold increase of effect vs a
larger dosage of chloroquine, in the cultured cell model

\---------------------------------------------------------

